# Indoor Nats hotels



## blueglide1 (Jun 29, 2006)

Well boys and girls,I just tried booking a room at the Hyatt.Guess what all sold out!! Really,this freakin early?LOL Getting to where you need to book a year out before you leave,hahaha.The Mariott was available though for about 30 bucks more/night.Better think about it before they are gone too.


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

After reading your post I called Natalie NFAA Secretary and she said there should be rooms left, I am guessing you mentioned the Indoor Nationals. We have increased the block of rooms every year.


----------



## CHPro (May 21, 2002)

Hey Bob, I talked to the Hyatt people last week already after I saw the NFAA Accomodations were posted and per the Hyatt person I talked to the NFAA's block of rooms at the Hyatt were already sold out at that time. Hyatt apparently had rooms still readily available, but wasn't interested in booking for > $200/night! Any idea if the NFAA will be looking to add more rooms to their block of reserved rooms at the Hyatt?

>>-------->


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

Jeff I will email Natalie to see if we can she said we had blocks with other hotels I find who and post it on AT


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

Jeff/blueglide1 I just got off the phone with Natalie at NFAA HQ and as of this morning there are still 26 rooms left on the block at the Hyatt. Are you asking for the rooms in conjunction with the NFAA Indoor Nationals (Jeff I know you are) or is it the type of rooms you are asking for, she does not know what types are left. But all of the Hotels on the web site have blocks for the shoot you need to ask for the shoot rates.


----------



## Triangle FS (Dec 28, 2009)

Don't call the 1 800 number. I had the same problem with the Hyatt and Marriott. Hyatt said was sold out in mid November. Called the Marriott direct got room in the NFAA block.


----------



## blueglide1 (Jun 29, 2006)

Well if there were some left there isnt now,I just called the block is GONE,LOL
Wed 10:45 am


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

Blue, after seeing your post I called the Hyatt and got the same answer, called Natalie and she said there are still 26 rooms left so I asked her to check in on this so please wait until I get back to all of you before trying any other place.
Thanks


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

Ok Natalie at NFAA HQ got,with Hyatt and fixed the problem there are 26 rooms left at 109.00 but they are Kings, the whole world will be looking so you need to hurry.


----------



## blueglide1 (Jun 29, 2006)

archer_nm said:


> Ok Natalie at NFAA HQ got,with Hyatt and fixed the problem there are 26 rooms left at 109.00 but they are Kings, the whole world will be looking so you need to hurry.


Got it now bud thanks so much.Don


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

It was my pleasure, that is what we are here for. I enjoy helping members when ever I can ,hope to see you there look me up.


----------

